# When is enough - enough?



## Sunshyne (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm so happy I found this site.

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in my late 20's...I am 49 now.

I have a multinodular goiter which sometimes gets inflamed and comfortable...complete with the tight feeling, pressure, can't wear turtle necks, etc.

On Tuesday I am having my 3rd biopsy.

My question is - when is enough, enough? Even if the biopsy shows Hashi's again, when do you know when it's time for a TT? Those few days after the biopsy waiting for the phone call is horrible. And I keep thinking, if it's not there, there is nothing more to worry about.

I've never had any type of surgery in my life and the thought scares me. In addition to the thyroid issues, I also have psoriasis and more importantly MS. I hate to do anything that would cause the other to flare out of control.

I could live with if it weren't for the possibility of cancer. The doctor who performs the ultrasounds at Jefferson in Philadelphia is really good and has a great eye. She is biopsying again because I have a new nodule, which appears to look like the rest, but she's being cautious.

I sure would like to hear your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Surgery is not without its risks.

How are your thyroid levels? Antibodies levels?

Have you asked the doctor that is treating you this question? If so, what was the response?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

For me, the decision to have my thyroid removed was pretty obvious. I was diagnosed with Graves. I was so sick that I hadn't worked in months. I had really bad heart palpitations. Nothing was getting better despite months of meds and my doc telling me I should be feeling better. I was fighting an uphill battle that I knew I couldn't win with a sick thyroid gland in my body running havoc in my body.

My gut reaction was to have my thyroid removed, and I am glad I did it. Surgery was not easy. I had some complications. Now, nearly 6 months later, I am finally starting to really feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sunshyne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm so happy I found this site.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. If you can't swallow, if you have trouble breathing, sleep apnea, goiter is unsightly, risk of cancer....................lots of reason to do so.

Plus, maybe your other problems would be easier to manage if you were stable on thyroid meds.

Have you had these antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

I take it your previous FNA has come back positive for Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's?

This may be of interest.
Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm


----------

